
Mapping and visualization - fanf2
https://scottreinhard.com/Mapping-and-Visualization
======
sbr464
A lot of data comes from NYC open data:

Massive collection of raw lidar, contour, GIS data: ftp://ftp.gis.ny.gov

NYC Open Data (GIS related): [https://github.com/CityOfNewYork/nyc-geo-
metadata](https://github.com/CityOfNewYork/nyc-geo-metadata)

An example direct download link from the NYC data website:
[https://data.cityofnewyork.us/browse?tags=dem](https://data.cityofnewyork.us/browse?tags=dem)

More Lidar links [https://gis.ny.gov/elevation/lidar-
coverage.htm](https://gis.ny.gov/elevation/lidar-coverage.htm)

From Cornell, Elevation example, (AWS s3 links):
[https://cugir.library.cornell.edu/catalog/cugir-008186?isoto...](https://cugir.library.cornell.edu/catalog/cugir-008186?isotopics=6)

~~~
pragmatick
I think it's absolutely fantastic that you can get stuff like that from a
city's homepage.

~~~
sbr464
Absolutely. Open access to terabytes of lidar data is awesome.

------
ekingr
It would be interesting to know which tool & dataset the author used to
produce those visualisations. Any ideas?

I particularly enjoy the “old-school” 3D maps.

~~~
leemailll
I have no idea how he made it. But to me, it looks like he uses contour maps
with "eye candy" LUTs, and then touch the result with some shadow effect.

~~~
theoh
He definitely uses mist/fog in the 3D rendering process for some of the
images. Follow him on Twitter to verify that.

------
you_owe_me
Regarding the maps,nice visualizations,but it's clear that the author doesn't
have a background in earth sciences or cartography. Not sure about the
ultimate value of this.

~~~
fermienrico
I really resonate with your comment - to me, beauty is not only aesthetic, but
a much more profound concept. The Japanese have special indescribable words
that all mean beauty - but in various contexts and sensibilities.

To have presented cartographically accurate, factual information + aesthetic
creativity would be so much more beautiful.

I see this in art where the beauty of the piece is "shallow" \- i.e.,
aesthetic. The other end of this spectrum is conceptual art and the whole dada
thing; beauty here is conceptual. When an art piece combines both, it makes
the hair on the back of your neck stand up (for e.g. Francis Bacon's
paintings). The more you try to find out about the piece, the more you get
"sucked" into the abyss of its beauty.

~~~
theoh
Francis Bacon's work is not about beauty (conceptual or painterly).

It's one thing to dislike the work linked to the original post, but something
else altogether to indulge yourself by wheeling out a bogus, trivial and
pretentious personal theory of art. As has been noted before, claiming
expertise in areas about which one knows nothing is a very HN characteristic.

------
yboris
The _World elevation, long shadows_ (scroll down a bit on the site) is just
stellar! Didn't know the relative above-sea-level differences across the
world.

------
reaperducer
All I get is a black page with a bunch of broken image icons. Does this need
Flash or something?

(Latest MBP w/ Safari)

~~~
harlanlewis
Working fine on MBP Safari here, with ad blocker enabled. No flash. Javascript
required.

------
chasing
Wow. Some of these are downright haunting.

------
ajimix
what is the main purpose of it? they are beautiful but maybe would be a good
idea to sell prints of them

~~~
pragmatick
I was looking for prints as well (or perhaps even high-res downloads). Might
be just his hobby and advertisement for his skills. His about page
([https://scottreinhard.com/Information](https://scottreinhard.com/Information))
is horrible but shows that he's a designer who takes commissions.

------
Hoasi
Superb work.

------
kuroshhashemi
Beautiful!

